# Data only sim for France



## deemcculloch (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi, what's the best data only sim card for our Huawei mobile wifi when in France?


----------



## RoaminRog (Jul 13, 2017)

I think Three is probably as good as any.


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Jul 13, 2017)

three all you can eat data 25 pound


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Jul 13, 2017)

3 Internet with legs from Amazon, no contract.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 13, 2017)

Three works for us  :dance:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 13, 2017)

MidAgeTraveller said:


> three all you can eat data 25 pound





And where do you get a Three all you can eat data only sim for £25 ?


----------



## yeoblade (Jul 13, 2017)

Whilst Three used to be the 'bees knees'  for eu roaming, now with no eu charges for roaming they may not be the best deal or service.

Last month during  two weeks travel around France, having both Three and o2 contract SIMS, there was no doubt that o2 had superior coverage and speed when compared during this visit, both allowing tethering.


----------



## iampatman (Jul 13, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> And where do you get a Three all you can eat data only sim for £25 ?



I suspect the poster meant one of these maybe?

3 PAYG 4G Trio Data SIM Pack Incl. 12GB Data £24.99 - Free Delivery


Pat


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Jul 14, 2017)

Wooie1958 said:


> And where do you get a Three all you can eat data only sim for £25 ?



direct from 3.  Online, they send you sim, top up 25...all you can eat data for 30 days no contract.  Just spent a month in France, worked a treat in the EE osprey dongle...but unlocked.


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Jul 14, 2017)

MidAgeTraveller said:


> direct from 3.  Online, they send you sim, top up 25...all you can eat data for 30 days no contract.  Just spent a month in France, worked a treat in the EE osprey dongle...but unlocked.



Pay As You Go SIM | PAYG SIM Deals | Three  work abroad now as well under this deal


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Jul 14, 2017)

another way if you are with bt is to get BT sim card, you can get 15GB a month for £16.  I have just gone over to this deal as 15gb enough for me.


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Jul 14, 2017)

iampatman said:


> I suspect the poster meant one of these maybe?
> 
> 3 PAYG 4G Trio Data SIM Pack Incl. 12GB Data £24.99 - Free Delivery
> 
> ...


  no not this one, you just get normal payg sim then do your 25 bit.


----------



## Biggarmac (Jul 17, 2017)

Whatever you do do NOT go anywhere near Virgin mobile.  Their service is the pits.


----------



## witzend (Jul 17, 2017)

MidAgeTraveller said:


> no not this one, you just get normal payg sim then do your 25 bit.



Surely this one is best as data doesn't expire for 12 months your runs out in 30 days ?

https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...ayg-4g-trio-data-sim-pack-incl-12gb-data.html


----------



## jagmanx (Jul 17, 2017)

*Giff gaff*

Uses the O2 network.
Various "goodybags" for data.
Loads of free calls an texts
Can change plan every month and renee early if you run out of data.
Suits me.


----------



## alwaysared (Jul 18, 2017)

Biggarmac said:


> Whatever you do do NOT go anywhere near Virgin mobile.  Their service is the pits.



I've never had a problem with Virgin :rolleyes2:

Regards,
Del


----------



## El Veterano (Jul 18, 2017)

We used 3 extensivly over the last 2 years in France, and when we were in the UK it was our only source of internet connection for about 5 years up until October last year when we moved permanentely to France. It was fine then in the UK and was normally good enough for us in France, but there were times when in France it was painfully slow. Using a Huewai dongle it also proved esential that you used the Huewai app on your 'phone so that you reset the dongle from time to time when in France, otherwise you could spend hours trying to get it to connect. I suspect times have moved on now, and with the freedom of roaming now across Europe I suspect, as others have said, that there are better packages. We were paying £12.88 for 15Gb a month, which was just about enough for us. However how much longer the freedom of roaming for Brits abroad will last after Brexit is not clear - probably not long I suspect.


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Jul 18, 2017)

witzend said:


> Surely this one is best as data doesn't expire for 12 months your runs out in 30 days ?
> 
> https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forum...ayg-4g-trio-data-sim-pack-incl-12gb-data.html


I think this is good as well as you say, but I will use that in a month


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Jul 18, 2017)

El Veterano said:


> We used 3 extensivly over the last 2 years in France, and when we were in the UK it was our only source of internet connection for about 5 years up until October last year when we moved permanentely to France. It was fine then in the UK and was normally good enough for us in France, but there were times when in France it was painfully slow. Using a Huewai dongle it also proved esential that you used the Huewai app on your 'phone so that you reset the dongle from time to time when in France, otherwise you could spend hours trying to get it to connect. I suspect times have moved on now, and with the freedom of roaming now across Europe I suspect, as others have said, that there are better packages. We were paying £12.88 for 15Gb a month, which was just about enough for us. However how much longer the freedom of roaming for Brits abroad will last after Brexit is not clear - probably not long I suspect.


Yes bugger and end of pet travel scheme


----------



## witzend (Jul 18, 2017)

El Veterano said:


> However how much longer the freedom of roaming for Brits abroad will last after Brexit is not clear - probably not long I suspect.





MidAgeTraveller said:


> Yes bugger and end of pet travel scheme



But on the brighter side We may get duty free on the ferry's again


----------



## deemcculloch (Aug 20, 2017)

*three sim*

ok so we bought a Roaming 20gig data sim from 3 on a rolling monthly contract, was told if you subscribe to netflix you get the streaming with no data usage. 1 and a bit weeks into our 3 week hol in France the data stops? What happened?  Well you don't get 20 gig roaming in France only 12gig, wasn't told that, Netflix doesn't apply in France, wasn't told that ... sooo not very happy as they wanted to charge us 40 odd quid extra for the data we used even after I asked for our usage to be capped! The contract in the shop on paper which was read and signed had underlined hyper links to various places which outline their charges and usage. How could we read these in the shop? Anyway after a lot of bartering starting at their offer of £10 we got the £40 odd quid repaid. Just a warning.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Aug 20, 2017)

*Roaming*

Internet abroad all depends on what you need out there and for how long. Since free roaming your existing deal should suffice. Unlimited data is handy for streaming tv...use a firestick with kodi and a vpn and away you go (who needs Netflix anyway?) If like us you away for weeks at a time use local unlimited sims... "three" are history really.... their pre-loaded sims ok once but only 3G and slow...just for mail and browsing. Check out your own roaming first...we yet to try our 50gb EE abroad...12gb a month max abroad Hmmm ? Think EE teamed with 4g Orange abroad......Will report back...Maja


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Aug 20, 2017)

*Brexit*

....oh deary me....nothing will change after brexit !!  Maja


----------



## Duetto 1999 (Aug 20, 2017)

witzend said:


> We may get duty free on the ferry's again



On the ferry's what?


----------



## curlytail (Aug 31, 2017)

*GiffGaff worked for us*

Just used GiffGaff for our 5 weeks in France, Lux, Belg & Germany. We did 4 weeks of calls texts and 5GB data for £15 but almost ran out of data but we could have done an early top up but I resisted.


----------

